# 2 winter months - Faro or Lagos? (or other?)



## BEVer (Feb 22, 2020)

We are a family of 4 planning to spend 6-8 weeks living in a single location in the Algarve region. We do not plan to have a vehicle for much of the time so particularly looking for a location with decent walkability to cafes, grocery stores, and things to do/enjoy. 

Debating between Faro or Lagos. 

Please note that the 2 months will be over February/March so not really factoring in beaches as a variable. We have kids between 7-11 and they like to be near playgrounds if possible but we’ll want to be relatively near a city center. 

Can anyone help us understand which city would have good walkability or ability to get around with easy public transport?

Thank you!


----------

